# Broke BLF for sale



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a BLF "Black Lab Female" for sale. This dog "Harley" is steady and broke and ready to be put on a truck or trialed by yourself. Harley is ready to run in the senior hunt test and with just a little more work she will be ready for the master level, if not more in the trial world She is CC, FF, gone through swim-by, T, TT and is doing great with mulitple marks. She has been with a trainer since November and was with him last year as well, getting the CC and FF out of the way.

Her background is outstanding, I am enclosing a link to her litter. Many people around here know about Willey and what he accomplished in such a short amount of time. http://www.gypsyoakretrievers.com/newsi ... htm#willie

Harley is breed to be running on 110 octane all the time. However, she is only that way when it's time to train or hunt. Other then that she is right by you and very affectionate. She is a great marker and takes her signal's nicely. I do not need to sell her, but I would like to see her go to someone who will get her to achieve more then what I could ever do. Price will go up as I get her health certs done, and participate in the hunt tests this coming season.

Like I said this dog is ready for a truck or ready to make someone a perfect hunting companion. I am looking for serious people only. I would however possible trade her for a 3-4 horse slant trailer. PM me or call me at 801-427-5179. Again serious people only....


----------

